# T/C Contender dealer



## blackbear (Jan 12, 2012)

Where do you guys shop to find T/C Contender stuff?
Is there a Ga. T/C dealer that keeps the new T/C contenders/encores in stock?


----------



## RickD (Jan 12, 2012)

Try Gun Broker online


----------



## blackbear (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks,was kinda looking for over the counter ..looks like its gonna be a order it gun in most shops...
http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/g2Contender.php


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jan 12, 2012)

Try here:

http://local.yahoo.com/info-13795590-georgia-gun-trader-incorporated-ringgold

Ask for Gary...


----------



## Richard P (Jan 13, 2012)

Try  Edstc.com  I dont recall if Ed sells frames.  Frames are available via private sale or found at gunshows. Shop around before you buy. Read a bit on Graybeard Outdoors go2gbo.com  --enjoy.


----------



## blackbear (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks all for the help!
Iam thinking 375win. or 30-30,12in.ported,you think recoil will be about the same with either one?
Plus i will handload for it...


----------



## TTom (Jan 13, 2012)

I love my .375 Winchester in the model 94 lever action, but unless you reload, go with the 30-30. You can find 30-30 ammo anywhere. 

But you said you will be reloading so for you the .375 could be an option. I would say the 375 is going to have a little more recoil, just judging by the recoil difference in leverguns I have fired.


----------



## TTom (Jan 13, 2012)

I like the longer barrels SUper 14 and 15 inch hunter simply because I shoot factory loads and thus a short barrel would waste alot of the power available burning powder after it exits the barrel.

If you handload then you can load to the shorter barrel lengths.


----------



## KPreston (Jan 16, 2012)

*Contender!!!!!!!!!*

I have a contender in 30-30 with the super 14 inch barrel that is not ported and it shoots great!!! Ammo is easy and the recoil is not bad at all.---KP---


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 16, 2012)

blackbear said:


> Thanks all for the help!
> Iam thinking 375win. or 30-30,12in.ported,you think recoil will be about the same with either one?
> Plus i will handload for it...



If you reload look at the 30-30AI and the 375JDJ(375x444)


----------



## luv2drum (Jan 25, 2012)

I think Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna has a couple.  And Bass Pro has barrells, not positve if they have frames.  There is a place up towards Jasper  Bargain Barn? I'm not positive about the name.  Then there is Ed's Contenders online, he has links to lots of dealers...


----------



## Joe_Atlanta (Jan 26, 2012)

I had thought Adventure Outdoors as well, but according to the guy on the phone,  they don't have any in stock right now.

There's probably a bunch of old guys (like myself) out there with TCs they  don't shoot any more. I've got three frames and six barrels I haven't touched in over 10 years that I'll be selling sooner or later. Keep an eye on the ads on the various Georgia websites. In the meantime you might want to post a *want to buy* ad on the GA IHMSA website ( http://www.knology.net/~gaihmsa/ ) and drop by the February match at Cherokee GC.


----------



## sargsbuddy (Mar 6, 2012)

haus of arms is a good place.


----------



## MFOSTER (Mar 7, 2012)

edstc on web


----------



## Ellis Prairie (Mar 8, 2012)

hhsportshop for barrels
$200 -blue
$225-stainless


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 10, 2012)

I got my contender from franklins of athens. You can call the gunshops and ask if they have any instock i was at franklins yesterday they had a used frame and have a variety of used and new barrels. Frames are harder to find not sure why. Not sure if it was a good deal because this was my first year with it. I got frame barrel and wooden foregrip $500 out the door. This was 12in ported 7x30 waters barrel. It was somewhere around $100 less then the stick price of each piece combined.


----------



## Richard P (Mar 11, 2012)

Have you looked on E-bay under 'gun parts' for t/c barrels ?  You may find a bargain and you may not but it gives an idea of asking prices in the secondary market.


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 11, 2012)

In the past a store called Black Sheep Enterprises  in metro Atlanta was a TC store owned by the husband of a co-worker of mine. I'm not sure if he still has a "store" or just work's out of his home, or quit the business. I got some great deals from him in the past. I'll ask his wife this week if he is still selling TC stuff.  lots of good deals on the web and on forums dedicated to Encores and Contenders


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 11, 2012)

Eddie that's Bob Reese and i think he is out of business unless he sells from his house.I have bought and traded a lot of t/c stuff with him for a lot of years.I have asked about him from different friends and nobody has seen him


----------



## trial&error (Mar 13, 2012)

there's one in 35rem on GON marketplace today for 375 probably won't last too long.  Oh I'm not the seller and don't know the guy.  Just pointing it out.


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 14, 2012)

sharpeblades said:


> Eddie that's Bob Reese and i think he is out of business unless he sells from his house.I have bought and traded a lot of t/c stuff with him for a lot of years.I have asked about him from different friends and nobody has seen him



Right-------- I sometimes work with his wife Ila but haven't seen her since this post but I'm sure I will soon and I'll ask about Bob


----------



## tom ga hunter (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a T/C Carbine in 375 Win & it really doesn't kick much more than a 30-30 but is probably 20% more powerful.  I have hunted with it a bit but haven't seen anything when I was carrying it.  I have both G1 & G2 frames, I think I like late productions G1's best.


----------



## Old Coach (Apr 2, 2012)

Try the 30-30AI in a non-ported 14" MGM bbl.
Mine will shoot 125NBTs @ 2600fps into less than 1" @100yds.
Ported bbls are very loud plus you have to be very careful when using a field rest about where the gas goes. It can blow the bark off a tree limb into your face.

Coach


----------



## Eddy M. (Apr 24, 2012)

Finally talked to Bob Reese's wife he still has a shop just not as big as before -----  anyone who is interested in contacting him send me a PM as I don't know if he wants his contact info openly posted on the web -- Bob is a expert on all TC contenders and encores  - had booths at many local gun shows and the Buckarama -- I got a few barrels from him at prices no one else could match   eddy m   ---- and as Bob knows I am always looking for a new TC barrel  / frame ---  can't ever have too many especially the carbine's


----------

